
How to be a Programmer:  A Short, Comprehensive, and Personal Summary - agrinshtein
http://samizdat.mines.edu/howto/HowToBeAProgrammer.html?p=1#id2790277
======
raamdev
Awesome read (and I voted it up again), but this has been here before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=370874>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=365094>

~~~
Goladus
I actually came looking for those posts the other day and couldn't find them.

~~~
raamdev
When I saw this submission, I remembered seeing it a few months earlier so I
tried using searchyc.com to find it. I had no luck, so I tried Google. Got it
in one shot ("How to be a Programmer" site:news.ycombinator.com).

~~~
chengmi
Gah! Thanks for the tip. There's a bug relating to quotes on SearchYC and "how
to be a" are all stopwords or ranked very low in relevance.

[http://searchyc.com/programmer+short+comprehensive+personal+...](http://searchyc.com/programmer+short+comprehensive+personal+summary?sort=by_date)

------
pkrumins
I wouldn't call it "short."

------
jamesbritt
"Debugging is the cornerstone of being a programmer."

Does anyone here believe this?

